# New Round Here :)



## 19074 (Apr 19, 2007)

Heya!My name is Lottie and i just found this site and i am really, really happy to finally find loads of people suffering the same things as me.I first got ill when i was about 9, but was never formally diagnosed with IBS until i was 15. Six years of wondering why i had such bad tummy aches. Things got even worse when i started my periods in 2003, Im sre many of you can appreciate the agony of period cramps and ibs cramps all in one go.Anyway, my IBS is so much worse when i am on a coach. I really couldnt use the toilet because I am claustraphobic and also i would have people sniggering at me. Tonight i was performing my show and my belly bloated up and its totally wrecking my self esteem. Wearing a tight dress was a concern even when i was bloated, but being bloated? I look like a whale.


----------



## 16829 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey! I am new too here too. It is very nice to find a place like this. I didn't know so many people had this disease. I just got diagnosed today after a colonoscopy. It took several months for me to get a diagnosis. I went through an ultrasound, CT scan, EGD, and finally today after my colonoscopy I got diagnosed. I really don't know what this is all about though. Could anyone give me a quick explanation of this disease?Michael


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaWelcome to the siteSorry you're going through a bad stage at the moment, yes i do know it's horrible when you have 2 types of cramps at the same time, i feel like i'm going to explode!I think that when you're travelling, your probably get bad because yo're worrying about there not being a toilet around when you need to go, and if there is a toilet on the coach of course it'll be embarassing. Just breath deeply when you feel yourself getting nervous, tell yourself you are going to be alright and you won't let ibs ruin things for you. Try taking up yoga or another form of relaxing exercise as this can do the world of good just to let you relax and wind down a bit. There are some meds that will help reduce bloating, i don't suffer from it myself but i know there are some around. Activia youghurts eaten daily have worked for some aswell. Try out different meds to see which ones seem to work best, ibs is different for everyone and so there's never a fixed med for everyone which is annoying. Never let ibs stop you doing what you want to do. After all you only live once, and if you can't do what you want now when can you? Rise above the embarassment, if you need to go why worry about what others think? It's not your fault you have this condition. If you learn to rise above it, your ibs may even calm down because you will be relaxed, that's what worked for me anyway. I hope you feel better in yourself soon.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Michaelangelo:Hey! I am new too here too. It is very nice to find a place like this. I didn't know so many people had this disease. I just got diagnosed today after a colonoscopy. It took several months for me to get a diagnosis. I went through an ultrasound, CT scan, EGD, and finally today after my colonoscopy I got diagnosed. I really don't know what this is all about though. Could anyone give me a quick explanation of this disease?Michael


Heya michaelWell an explanation of the disease... well.It's different for everyone, some suffer from the D side some from the C side and some from both. Symptoms can vary from mild to worse. for example Some people may only have constant mild D while others may suffer from awful D, bloating, sickness, pain amongst other things.As for C it's the same except of course with C not D. That's putting it quickly lol. Soz ya have it, it's a pain in the backside it really is.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

Well technically, IBS isn't a disease. Here's a definition from the net:Irritable bowel syndrome, or IBS, is generally classified as a "functional" disorder. This refers to a "disorder of functioning" where the body's normal activities in terms of the movement of the intestines, the sensitivity of the nerves of the intestines, or the way in which the brain controls some of these functions is impaired. However, there are no structural abnormalities that can be seen by endoscopy, x-ray, or blood tests. Thus it is identified by the characteristics of the symptoms and infrequently, when needed, limited tests.Irritable bowel syndrome is understood as disorder with many aspects. In people with IBS, symptoms result from what appears to be a disturbance in the interaction between the gut or intestines, the brain, and the autonomic nervous system that alters regulation of bowel motility (motor function) or sensory function.Irritable bowel syndrome is characterized by a group of symptoms in which abdominal pain or discomfort is associated with a change in bowel pattern, such as loose or more frequent bowel movements or diarrhea, and/or hard or less frequent bowel movements or constipation.Treatment options are available to manage IBS â€“ whether symptoms are mild, moderate, or severe.


----------

